# My cage progress



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

I have taken on the challenge of building my own cage for my three wittle ratties that should be here in august. I used a pvc frame and 1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth. It is **** on the hands, though. I am 90% done with it. It is 5' tall and 3' wide and can hold up to eight rats. Heres some pics.


















Now I think my only problem will be finding a clear tub large, and cheap, enough. Comment all youd like and I'll post more as I progress!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the design. keep us updated with pictures. 

how much did it all cost you?


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I already had the pvc, so I'd say the overall cost would be... $40 give or take a few


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd love to see pictures when it's finished. It looks like it will be an awesome cage.

have you considered painting it?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Are there doors I'm not seeing?

the PVC idea is one I haven't seen before, pretty neat.


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, the opening for the door is just cut out in those pics, I have yet to put it in. xD


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

That cages looks like it going to be great. Well done. Love to see the next pics of it.


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's more progress! I am 99% finished! I do have a questiont though. Will harware cloth be strong enough to make a ramp? If not, what should I use? AND I would like to cover the wire with something, what should I use? I really dont know what to use and would like input on anything, thanks! Heres the pics!









Hres the door shut without the level









Door open with the level









The space to get to the second floor.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks awesome and light as well.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good! Dont forget to cover the wire floors, not just with towels, but maybe with a plastic flooring or mat. Using unfished/uncovered wire like that will rust really bad if its pee/poo on. Thats one of the reasons why I havent put levels in my cage just yet, only Tons and Tons of hammocks, lmao. Good job so far though!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I would put two more half levels, on on the top and one on bottom. There is a lot of unused space you can utilise there.

As far as the hardware cloth, it won't be stable enough on it's own but it might be alright if you attach it to the floor and keep it tight.


----------



## WDshorty (Jul 16, 2007)

I adapted a cage once, well I wired on cage on top of another an cut a hole through, the edge the hole I cut in between edges I got some of thos long plastic clip things that will hold a pile of paper together like a book, cut them to size, clipped them onto the cut edges and glued in place, just a suggestion. Just in case i didn't describe what I'm talking about well here's what I mean by the paper clip things: 

http://www.caboodle.co.uk/NETCatPro...atalog_Id=101&Product_Id=175152&Merchant_Id=1

you can get them way cheaper than that though


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! I've already adde a half level, and I might add another, I was going to use linoleum, but plastic place mats sound way better!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah easier to clean, and prob cheaper too! lol good luck and dont forget to post more pics of it when its done!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

it's coming along rather nicely!!


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

what are you doing for the floor?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

What a neat idea...I would have never thought of the pvc pipes! Can't wait to see the finished cage. :wink:


----------



## splinter (Jul 22, 2007)

I would probably powder coat the wire. Normal metal without being coated by PVC or powder coating will most likely be corroded by the ammonia in the rats urine.

Other than that, I love the cage design!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Have you Figured out What your doing for the Bottom? (The Droppings area.)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

hardware cloth is strong enough for a ramp, it gives a little as they run on it if it's a little longer, but i think that's probably more comfortable on their feet anyway. i put an extra layer of plastic canvas over the hardware cloth to provide firmer footing, and fleece over that. but overall, looks neat!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Any update pictures?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would recomend using a different material for the floors. if u can figure out a sort of plastic that would be ur best bet. PLacing cardboard over the hardware cloth floor and then placing fleece over the cardboard would be nice looking and comfortable for the rats. good luck i also create my own cages so if u have any good ideas please share them...Nice job overall!


----------

